# Main Event + 8/8 Smackdown Spoilers



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I will check the spoilers as always. Lost interest in watching Smackdown.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

The hoochie mama returns on Main-Event tonight. Oh joy.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Sixth said:


> I will check the spoilers as always. Lost interest in watching Smackdown.


When it comes to SD I always end up spoilered anyway, so honestly I just stopped trying to avoid them alltogether most of the time. Then when I see a couple of fun segments are going to be on there I have something to look forward to, to me it's a much better strategy than trying to avoid them only to end up frustrated because someone forgot spoilertags or I accidentally hit show, or anything of that nature. 

Main Event in one hour, right?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Flag match refresher?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Um...Jack might not get cheered this close to Mexico. Not smart, WWE.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

OMG Swagger's new shirt :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE ruining Zeb and Jack, jfc. fpalm


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

So stupid....


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Um...Jack might not get cheered this close to Mexico. Not smart, WWE.


Yeah this... this is less than ideal.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Um...Jack might not get cheered this close to Mexico. Not smart, WWE.


POOR DECISION!!!!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, I don't think Zeb Coulter is coming off very babyface-ish here but rather a complete dickwad. 

At least he's sticking to his roots lol.


----------



## chineman33 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yooo Wtf are they doing


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Swagger and Del Rio switching roles tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Del Rio working as a face? Nice!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Welp


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

And WWE just killed all over Swagger and Zeb's overness.

I'm so fucking done. I feel so stupid for thinking that he would actually do well or be booked well as a face. It's over.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

ADR vs. Swagger. Could be a hit or miss. Didn't like their WM match last year, but the match they had on SmackDown few weeks after that was great.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Del Rio working as a face? Nice!


I'd be surprised if it lasts longer than this show


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Slater has won more matches in 2014 than Taker. Fact.


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Um...Jack might not get cheered this close to Mexico. Not smart, WWE.


They're not in Mexico? The crowd looks 100% Mexican. Regardless, I saw a lot of people do "we the people". Probably ironically.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Warrior promoting the network from beyond the grave.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Man, what a TERRIBLE idea. Swagger vs ADR down the road from Mexico?! Seriously, who comes up with this shit?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't even want to watch this Main Event anymore. Why would they do this? This is obvious that they INTENTIONALLY booked this and Zeb even tried to repair it with his promo but the damage was done.

I'm so fucking disappointed. Nice. Bet he won't get fucking cheered on Monday now.



autechrex said:


> They're not in Mexico? The crowd looks 100% Mexican. Regardless, I saw a lot of people do "we the people". Probably ironically.


Texas, near Mexico.



OMGeno said:


> Man, what a TERRIBLE idea. Swagger vs ADR down the road from Mexico?! Seriously, who comes up with this shit?


I'm gonna throw up. They just undid all the work they've been doing since post-MITB.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Speak of the Devil, SLATER GATOOOOOR :banderas


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Bearodactyl said:


> Slater has won more matches in 2014 than Taker. Fact.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> Wow, I don't think Zeb Coulter is coming off very babyface-ish here but rather a complete dickwad.
> 
> At least he's sticking to his roots lol.


He pretty much is a tweener, he still hates illegals and stuff which isn't totally babyface. It's just when he's against Rusev he's a full face because muh patriotism.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Slaters Gonna Slate! :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Star "how much narcotics can you take without dying" Dust! :mark:


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

You mean Goldust and Stardust are able to face other tag teams BESIDES Rybaxel? Never knew.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Goldust is over!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, my night and Summerslam have been ruined.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> They just undid all the work they've been doing since post-MITB.


I doubt he wont get cheered. In fact, if you think about it, Zeb and Swagger really haven't changed their stance on anything, but rather going against the Anti-Americans in Lana and Rusev.

Plus, only a small amount of people are watching this anyway and all will be forgotten next time Rusev/Swagger faceoff.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Swagger vs. Del Rio and an AJ Lee promo...

That's enough of this show.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't even want to watch this Main Event anymore. Why would they do this? This is obvious that they INTENTIONALLY booked this and Zeb even tried to repair it with his promo but the damage was done.
> 
> I'm so fucking disappointed. Nice. Bet he won't get fucking cheered on Monday now.
> 
> ...


At least it's on Main Event and not Raw. I would imagine the audience is pretty limited. Still a VERY stupid idea. Hopefully they keep him off of SD later to prevent any further damage, although they would just dub in cheers.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I don't even want to watch this Main Event anymore. Why would they do this? This is obvious that they INTENTIONALLY booked this and Zeb even tried to repair it with his promo but the damage was done.
> 
> I'm so fucking disappointed. Nice. Bet he won't get fucking cheered on Monday now.
> 
> ...


I think we're the only people that watch this show, so everything will be alright.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bearodactyl said:


> Slater has won more matches in 2014 than Taker. Fact.


Now you wanna hear something really scary...



Spoiler: Read at your own risk



Sandow has won more matches in 2014 than Taker. Fact.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

SLATER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

SLATERGATOR


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

This is probably just one of those forgettable one-time things for Swagger/ADR on Main Event and won't be brought up again. I don't think it will hurt his overness. Still unnecessary though.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Slater Gator :mark: :mark:


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Slater gator is probably the best team going right now, if for no reason other than it's a black guy in a team with someone else who isn't black AND their whole gimmick isn't a stereotype. Groundbreaking stuff for WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems like Rhodes bros are not gonna challenge Usos for the titles at SummerSlam after all lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Time for a piss.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Seems like Rhodes bros are not gonna challenge Usos for the titles at SummerSlam after all lol


Maybe Slater Gator will :lol


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Slater Gator FTW! So glad to see Heath winning matches.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, it's some straight up overreacting about this Swagger/Del Rio thing. I mean, it's not like they haven't had a couple great matches before. It's weird, if wwe wanted ADR to work face, they could've put him against Rusev, but chill the fuck out. I'm sure it's a one time(kinda strange) occurrence.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Slater Gator for the titles!!! Do it HHH!


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Someone needs to tell Brie she's horrible at speaking and she should try to talk like a normal person and not someone who has a problem putting words together.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, it's good to hear if they're ruining Swagger. I just don't need to see ADR job to him. I haven't seen the results but I assume he must've won.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol they skipped all of Brie's promo and showed Steph's burial. This is glorious :lol*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, it's good to hear if they're ruining Swagger. I just don't need to see ADR job to him. I haven't seen the results but I assume he must've won.


They haven't fought yet. Probably the main event of main event.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

cookiepuss said:


> I doubt he wont get cheered. In fact, if you think about it, Zeb and Swagger really haven't changed their stance on anything, but rather going against the Anti-Americans in Lana and Rusev.
> 
> Plus, only a small amount of people are watching this anyway and all will be forgotten next time Rusev/Swagger faceoff.


It takes ONE night to get Swagger over. One night can undue it all and I think they have. To fucking DEL RIO? WHAT THE FUCK. HE DOESN'T NEED TO BE OVER.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I think we're the only people that watch this show, so everything will be alright.


They booked this match knowing full on what the demographic is. It's intentionally to fuck them over and get them booed right before SS so no one will really care when Swagger loses.



OMGeno said:


> At least it's on Main Event and not Raw. I would imagine the audience is pretty limited. Still a VERY stupid idea. Hopefully they keep him off of SD later to prevent any further damage, although they would just dub in cheers.


They did this on purpose. There's just no way they're dumb enough to not realize how fucked he would be in this crowd.



XDarkholmeX said:


> This is probably just one of those forgettable one-time things for Swagger/ADR on Main Event and won't be brought up again. I don't think it will hurt his overness. Still unnecessary though.


Ir could have just been a dark match or something, then. But no, they revert Swagger back to a heel and have Del Rio's irrelevant ass look amazing. fpalm



Flawless Victory said:


> Wow, it's some straight up overreacting about this Swagger/Del Rio thing. I mean, it's not like they haven't had a couple great matches before. It's weird, if wwe wanted ADR to work face, they could've put him against Rusev, but chill the fuck out. I'm sure it's a one time(kinda strange) occurrence.


Did you NOT hear those instant boos? That's not overreacting, Swagger is fucking DONE. I'd bet money he's gonna be booed on Monday.



Bearodactyl said:


> They haven't fought yet. Probably the main event of main event.


Yes. The main event of Main Event always is determined by a promo in the beginning.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Lol they skipped all of Brie's promo and showed Steph's burial. This is glorious :lol*


Co-signed. :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Paige better show up or else this episode is a bust.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Do we get a promo or nah?


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

If they didn't want Swagger to get booed they wouldn't have let ADR have promo time. They would have just had the match.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

She is... selling the whiplash.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

AJ selling that whiplash :lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Cue Paige's music...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> If they didn't want Swagger to get booed they wouldn't have let ADR have promo time. They would have just had the match.


Exactly.

They're done with Swagger. He's turning back as a heel and will job at Summerslam and job for the rest of his career just like before.

They're intentionally ruining their fucking talent. I feel so stupid for thinking they even gave a shit about a midcarder like Swagger, but of course they don't.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

A CM Punk sign? I thought those weren't allowed :lol


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bearodactyl said:


> They haven't fought yet. Probably the main event of main event.


Well, I assume Swagger's gonna win due to how irrelevant Del Rio is, and since he's not involved in a storyline.

God, I can't believe I have to say that Del Rio is currently less relevant than Swagger. IT BURNS. Thank God he's had a way better career in general.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Seriously, nobody else gets annoying by the cadence in her promos?


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

And THERE'S Paige.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It takes ONE night to get Swagger over. One night can undue it all and I think they have. To fucking DEL RIO? WHAT THE FUCK. HE DOESN'T NEED TO BE OVER.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yo. I've never had any issues with you Thwagger but your obsession with Jack Swagger is too fucking much. You're acting just like a jealous Ziggler mark. You're acting like Swagger's career is over and the God damn match hasn't even happened. Yea it's weird. As I said, if wwe wanted ADR to play face for a night, they could've put him up against Rusev but so what. I highly doubt Swagger will be booed next week, unless wwe is in Mexico. Calm the fuck down good lord woman.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

At least Paige is getting better on the mic...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So Swagger's getting buried, is he?

Haven't seen anything that indicates that he is so it just seems like the same kind of overreacting that happened when he wasn't on the RAW after Battleground.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Diva's getting promo time and ending segments to Raw. Is this real life?


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

THAT's the promo exchange we get between AJ/Paige? :lmao :lol

Both were decent but the material was horrible.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RAVEN said:


> THAT's the promo exchange we get between AJ/Paige? :lmao :lol
> 
> Both were decent but the material was horrible.


Relegate them to Main Event, that's what happens.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> Diva's getting promo time and ending segments to Raw. Is this real life?



:faint: It all started when Alica Fox picked up a mic before her match with Paige a few months ago.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Diva's getting promo time and ending segments to Raw. Is this real life?


Yes! Yeeeessss! I want moar!


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> So Swagger's getting buried, is he?
> 
> Haven't seen anything that indicates that he is so it just seems like the same kind of overreacting that happened when he wasn't on the RAW after Battleground.


Absolutely NOTHING has implied that he is and people need to REALLY learn the meaning of buried.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Lesnar has like the blondest eyebrows ever


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Yo. I've never had any issues with you Thwagger but your obsession with Jack Swagger is too fucking much. You're acting just like a jealous Ziggler mark. You're acting like Swagger's career is over and the God damn match hasn't even happened. Yea it's weird. As I said, if wwe wanted ADR to play face for a night, they could've put him up against Rusev but so what. I highly doubt Swagger will be booed next week, unless wwe is in Mexico. Calm the fuck down good lord woman.


How am I jealous? I'm pissed as FUCK because WWE's booking is stupid as shit and the ONLY reason they'd book it this way and have the promos go as they did is to ruin Swagger's overness. There is no other reason. This means they don't give two shits about Swagger and will have him lose at Summerslam. That's like 100% guaranteed now. They should be doing everything possible to build him up, but now in one night they've managed to fuck it up because of a stupid booking decision. They could have EASILY had Del Rio fight Ryback, Axel, fuck man even CESARO. But no, we get the man who freshly turned face and DESTROYED his overness, just for the hell of it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What did AJ & Paige do? Missed it :|


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm already sick of this video package, I can't wait to see it again on SD fpalm


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Main-Event use to be a good show when it first started, now it sucks... Another shitty performance by AJ Lee, not surprising. She's clearly not important enough to return on Smackdown.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

RAVEN said:


> THAT's the promo exchange we get between AJ/Paige? :lmao :lol
> 
> Both were decent but the material was horrible.


...and I rushed home for this. fpalm I better see a post here later on with info on another segment during Smackdown.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

What exactly happened with ADR/Swagger?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Absolutely NOTHING has implied that he is and people need to REALLY learn the meaning of buried.


That's what I'm thinking, too.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Match hasnt even taken place yet.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The True Believer said:


> So Swagger's getting buried, is he?
> 
> Haven't seen anything that indicates that he is so it just seems like the same kind of overreacting that happened when he wasn't on the RAW after Battleground.


They booked him against a MEXICAN near the MEXICAN BORDER when he is supposed to be a face.

No, it's done. They're fucking him over and nothing can convince me otherwise. This is awful booking and WWE had to have done this intentionally. They cannot be this goddamn stupid. 

They got their t-shirt sales from him, they're tossing him aside now.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Pile of blood is good enough. Not sure why Cena would be left in piss or vomit for that matter :ti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MTVDTH said:


> What exactly happened with ADR/Swagger?


Apparently it's something about Swagger playing heel again to the Hispanic crowd and Del Rio playing face. Who cares. This is a midcard program with Rusev that isn't going anywhere to begin with.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Thwagger time now :mark:


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> How am I jealous? I'm pissed as FUCK because WWE's booking is stupid as shit and the ONLY reason they'd book it this way and have the promos go as they did is to ruin Swagger's overness. There is no other reason. This means they don't give two shits about Swagger and will have him lose at Summerslam. That's like 100% guaranteed now. They should be doing everything possible to build him up, but now in one night they've managed to fuck it up because of a stupid booking decision. They could have EASILY had Del Rio fight Ryback, Axel, fuck man even CESARO. But no, we get the man who freshly turned face and DESTROYED his overness, just for the hell of it.


Why would you think wwe would want to ruin Swagger's overness? I'm willing to bet that Swagger wins at SummerSlam.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Swagger comes out to silence :|


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The crowd has no goddamn idea what to do. They're just there when Swagger came out, not booing or cheering. This was an awful booking idea. God, what the fuck is wrong with this company? It's like they're incapable of doing proper booking for a midcarder beyond one PPV.

Watch him tap out tonight, I'll bet.



Flawless Victory said:


> Why would you think wwe would want to ruin Swagger's overness? I'm willing to bet that Swagger wins at SummerSlam.


Because he got too over as a pseudo face the company doesn't want anything even similar to a Bryan situation, so they're nipping it in the bud so his loss won't matter at Summerslam.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swagger is gonna get his win back! :jay2


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Gonna do what he was supposed to at Mania before getting busted with weed :banderas


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

Paige is just horrible on the mic, her voice is so grating, I like looking at her though.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, Del Rio getting pops. That's actually refreshing to see.

Why the fuck do they need to keep bringing up that Del Rio is "catering to the hispanic audience". Dumb fucking commentator.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The crowd has no goddamn idea what to do. They're just there when Swagger came out, not booing or cheering. This was an awful booking idea. God, what the fuck is wrong with this company? It's like they're incapable of doing proper booking for a midcarder beyond one PPV.
> 
> *Watch him tap out tonight, I'll bet.*
> 
> ...



I'll take a bet :dance

USA chants though, so that's something.

Del Rio chants too :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

That one motherfucker with a USA chant gonna get his ass beat after. :lel

Lol, someone said We the People in Spanish.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:lol at the USA chant


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm reading online. Why the fuck would they have Titus all friendly with Heath on the app only to re-do the same shtick where Titus doesn't want to team with him?

The opening segment also sounded confusing lol.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

gonna have to watch this match later.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

autechrex said:


> Paige is just horrible on the mic, her voice is so grating, I like looking at her though.


Paige is AWESOME! Take that back!:cuss:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Heyman DVD trailer :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Gonna give the win to Del Rio and blame it on Swagger's 'injured ribs'.

Fuck. fpalm Yeah, they could give Swagger the WWEWHC and I'd still think this company hates him at this point.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Those 5 people yelling "We the people" with Swagger :shaq


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LOL Swagger got "culero" chants. That means "asshole" or "******" in Spanish, depending on region and context. It happened after he left the ring, so it was clearly the latter.

Basically, the crowd favors Del Rio over Swagger.*


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

:ti


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Gonna give the win to Del Rio and blame it on Swagger's 'injured ribs'.
> 
> Fuck. fpalm Yeah, they could give Swagger the WWEWHC and I'd still think this company hates him at this point.


Yeah, you wouldn't be satisfied with the WWEWHC. Give it a rest.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok people can be mad all the fuck they want. I'm loving this match. This is why I loved ADR as a face.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

At least he won...


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Swagger wins. So there :shrug


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 7, 2008)

All right Swagger fans, you can smile now.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Too bad Del Rio had to lose in a place where he's been most over in months. 

Thwagger, are you happy now?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesome match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*STOP FREAKING OUT THWAGGER! YOU'VE BEEN WRONG EVERY WEEK!*


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Well ADR controlled most of the match to cater to the "home town" crowd, but Swagger won, so....I guess everyone wins?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> All right Swagger fans, you can smile now.


Victory doesn't matter if he isn't over.



cookiepuss said:


> Too bad Del Rio had to lose in a place where he's been most over in months.
> 
> Thwagger, are you happy now?


No. WWE booked this match intentionally and knew Swagger would get shit for it. He got goddamn '******' chants in Spanish for fuck's sake. He's ruined. I won't be happy again until I hear him cheered on RAW, hopefully.

....was a good match, though.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ha, Swagger won. Now stop with the fucking complaining and buried shit.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> All right Swagger *fan*, you can smile now.


Fixed. 

But in all seriousness, I hate to say that I told you so but....I told you so. :


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo, you gotta chill Jack Thwagger.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awful. 

Oh well, the match means nothing.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

I knew he'd win anyway so yeah no big deal :lol

It's not like the rest of America will chant ****** at him now :draper2


----------



## autechrex (Dec 31, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> Paige is AWESOME! Take that back!:cuss:


At what? Looking cute? Sure. Not talking.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Some of this shit is why I hate chatting with some wrestling fans. Instead of marveling in how damn awesome that match was, it's bitching about some ol' Bullshit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JBLoser said:


> Yo, you gotta chill Jack Thwagger.


Why? They still booked this match and the SOLE reason would be to fuck Swagger over. Del Rio could have faced any number of faces or heels, but they picked Jack who is supposed to be in the middle of his first face run. They KNEW he would get booed for it and he did. 

The crowd was confused, for the first time in his career he came out to goddamn silence, and while there were some cheering 'USA' or for him, it was far and few between. 

He better not be on fucking Smackdown. And ffs, if he's booed on RAW...

Why did they even bother turning him face? Why the feud with Rusev when they were just going to screw him over with the crowed before it was even finished?



Flawless Victory said:


> Some of this shit is why I hate chatting with some wrestling fans. Instead of marveling in how damn awesome that match was, it's bitching about some ol' Bullshit.


I loved the match, but what else could you expect from two of the best ringworkers in the company?

It just feels wrong. They ruined Jack and I don't know if he'll bounce back.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The Reigns Train said:


> *LOL Swagger got "culero" chants. That means "asshole" or "******" in Spanish, depending on region and context. It happened after he left the ring, so it was clearly the latter.
> 
> Basically, the crowd favors Del Rio over Swagger.*


:lmao who the fuck thought it'd be a good idea to do ADR/Swagger in that location. If they wanted to position ADR as a face they should have had him face Rollins or something with the story behind the match being The Authority being angry at ADR for not being able to get the job done against Reigns and Ambrose in recent weeks.

Anyways, was the match good? Worth checking out later?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Victory doesn't matter if he isn't over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
THEY'RE IN FUCKING TEXAS! Del Rio is MEXICAN! 2+2=4 and the sky is blue. Here's a damn map:










Are you serious right now :floyd1? Do you think I'd cry in a corner if Reigns got booed in Boston against Cena? 










Your guy is getting pushed. DEAL WITH IT! You've been asking them to give a damn so long, they finally do, and you're still not satisfied. You gave us shit two weeks ago for bitching about Ambrose's booking, but this is ridiculous.*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why? They still booked this match and the SOLE reason would be to fuck Swagger over. Del Rio could have faced any number of faces or heels, but they picked Jack who is supposed to be in the middle of his first face run. They KNEW he would get booed for it and he did.
> 
> *The crowd was confused, for the first time in his career he came out to goddamn silence, and while there were some cheering 'USA' or for him, it was far and few between. *
> 
> ...


Okay, I don't think this is the first time Swagger has come out to no reaction :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RatedR10 said:


> :lmao who the fuck thought it'd be a good idea to do ADR/Swagger in that location. If they wanted to position ADR as a face they should have had him face Rollins or something with the story behind the match being The Authority being angry at ADR for not being able to get the job done against Reigns and Ambrose in recent weeks.
> 
> Anyways, was the match good? Worth checking out later?


*
The match was great. Thwagger is being extra petty right now.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *STOP FREAKING OUT THWAGGER! YOU'VE BEEN WRONG EVERY WEEK!*


If he loses at Summerslam, I will have the biggest 'I told you so' moment. There's been too many bumps and dips in this lead up to Summerslam and this particular one was intentional on WWE's part. I firmly believe it was a method to get the crowd to cool off on Jack and nothing more. What other reason could there be? Del Rio would have been cheered against ANYONE.



The Reigns Train said:


> *
> THEY'RE IN FUCKING TEXAS! Del Rio is MEXICAN! 2+2=4 and the sky is blue. Are you serious right now? Do you think I'd cry in a corner if Reigns got booed in Boston against Cena?
> 
> 
> ...


He's not being pushed. Where did you get that impression? Having a flash in the pan feud with Rusev that he probably won't even go over in the end and intentionally booking him badly is not a push.

I know for a fact he's gonna drop off the face of the WWE after Summerslam. Reigns and he are not comparable by anyway. This is probably Swagger's last hope and WWE seems to want to fuck it up, Reigns is just starting and has nothing but opportunities ahead of him.



RatedR10 said:


> Okay, I don't think this is the first time Swagger has come out to no reaction :ti


To absolutely no reaction? Not even booing? Yeah, it was the first time I can remember.



RatedR10 said:


> :lmao who the fuck thought it'd be a good idea to do ADR/Swagger in that location. If they wanted to position ADR as a face they should have had him face Rollins or something with the story behind the match being The Authority being angry at ADR for not being able to get the job done against Reigns and Ambrose in recent weeks.
> 
> Anyways, was the match good? Worth checking out later?


That match was amazing. Easily could have replaced their WM29 match.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Before Swagger became a "Real American", I bet there were a lot of moments where he was getting no reaction.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

If you think Swagger's going to be protected, you haven't been watching WWE. They will throw the hardest situations at him and see whether he can sink or swim. It's all up to Zeb and Swagger to stay over, you just gotta have faith in those guys.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Thwagger is trying to out-Pyro Pyro :lol it was a stupid decision for them to go with that but I don't think it will really affect Swagger much in the long term, he won the match anyway.

and LOL @ how they already seem to be jobbing the Dusties again. I guess you could say that push was gone faster than a shooting star :cody :cody


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Before Swagger became a "Real American", I bet there were a lot of moments where he was getting no reaction.


I feel the same way. Swagger has been irrelevant for years. He'll have a decent push, get a few heads turning, then fall off the face of the Earth and that was mostly when he was running solo.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If they wanted to bury him, they'd bury him. This is the second time you've worried too much about nothing- the last time was when he missed Raw due to selling an injury, same as AJ did this week. And today, he made ADR tap out clean. Why would the rest of USA not chant We the People again? All he needs to do is interrupt Rusev and he's got all the crowd support back.

Del Rio got cheered once. No big deal.

If we're talking burials, maybe Goldust/Stardust would be better names to pick.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

All the Goldust and Stardust promos for nothing fpalm This is depressing they deserve better.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> If you think Swagger's going to be protected, you haven't been watching WWE. They will throw the hardest situations at him and see whether he can sink or swim. It's all up to Zeb and Swagger to stay over, you just gotta have faith in those guys.


I guess since they still had SOME USA chants and 'We the People'ses with them, then it was kinda good? Still seems fucked up or just stupid move by the company.

In a best case scenario, this could have been a sort of test for Swagger/Zeb, but I don't know if you'd consider this passing or failing. 



RatedR10 said:


> Before Swagger became a "Real American", I bet there were a lot of moments where he was getting no reaction.


No, it was never that bad. He always got booed or got heat of some level. And the difference is those situations could be pinned on Swagger's ability to not connect with the crowd properly. But this time? This was fully WWE's fault for booking this match up near the border. This is completely on the company and reflects that they don't give a shit about Swagger and will do things intentionally to fuck him up.



RAVEN said:


> If they wanted to bury him, they'd bury him. This is the second time you've worried too much about nothing- the last time was when he missed Raw due to selling an injury, same as AJ did this week. And today, he made ADR tap out clean. Why would the rest of USA not chant We the People again? All he needs to do is interrupt Rusev and he's got all the crowd support back.
> 
> Del Rio got cheered once. No big deal.
> 
> If we're talking burials, maybe Goldust/Stardust would be better names to pick.


They want to make that money from his t-shirt sales before he jobs at Summerslam.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why? They still booked this match and the SOLE reason would be to fuck Swagger over. Del Rio could have faced any number of faces or heels, but they picked Jack who is supposed to be in the middle of his first face run. They KNEW he would get booed for it and he did.
> 
> The crowd was confused, for the first time in his career he came out to goddamn silence, and while there were some cheering 'USA' or for him, it was far and few between.
> 
> ...


For fuck sake, Swagger is anything but ruined right now. Not a large audience of people watch Main Event compared to Raw, and the only reason why Swagger got a negative reception is because the crowd was majority hispanic. I doubt that everywhere Swagger goes, he'll get "culero" chants because one crowd did it on a mostly irrelevant show. I guess Del Rio from now on will be the biggest face ever due to the reaction he received from the crowd.

Swagger shouldn't have been on Main Event though, and they could've just put him on Smackdown, where they could edit the crowd reaction.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why? They still booked this match and the SOLE reason would be to fuck Swagger over. Del Rio could have faced any number of faces or heels, but they picked Jack who is supposed to be in the middle of his first face run. They KNEW he would get booed for it and he did.
> 
> The crowd was confused, for the first time in his career he came out to goddamn silence, and while there were some cheering 'USA' or for him, it was far and few between.
> 
> ...


For the love of God. Yes, it was stupid booking. Yes, it didn't make sense. But for the love of God, it was one night. This is WWE in 2014. No one will remember or give a shit in a week or by Summerslam.

And the "first time in his career he came out to silence"? Really?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> All the Goldust and Stardust promos for nothing fpalm This is depressing they deserve better.


Now that's closer to a burial. They have them cut promos for weeks with any in-ring action and then they lose to Slator-Gator on Main Event.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If he loses at Summerslam, I will have the biggest 'I told you so' moment. There's been too many bumps and dips in this lead up to Summerslam and this particular one was intentional on WWE's part. I firmly believe it was a method to get the crowd to cool off on Jack and nothing more. What other reason could there be? Del Rio would have been cheered against ANYONE.
> 
> He's not being pushed. Where did you get that impression? Having a flash in the pan feud with Rusev that he probably won't even go over in the end and intentionally booking him badly is not a push.
> 
> I know for a fact he's gonna drop off the face of the WWE after Summerslam. Reigns and he are not comparable by anyway. This is probably Swagger's last hope and WWE seems to want to fuck it up, Reigns is just starting and has nothing but opportunities ahead of him.


*
Oh I love the "Told You So" contest and I'm undefeated. Lets do this. They purposefully made it a Flag Match to protect Rusev from getting pinned. They wouldn't put that much effort into it if they intended for him to sit on Swagger and go about his business. What makes you think they're NOT pushing him? When was the last time he lost a match since this feud started? When was the last time Del Rio tapped to anyone? 

They weren't trying to sabotage Swagger. They just happened to be in Texas and he needed an opponent to put him over. Del Rio's a credible opponent, but he's been on a losing streak recently, so no one really gets hurt by this. Summerslam is in Los Angeles. Quit freaking out, he'll be fine.*


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I don't see how this means he's ruined and will come out to absolute silence everytime. Rusev and Lana draw great heat and when Swagger faces them, you can bet your ass he's getting huge cheers.


Anyway done talking Swagger for now, have SD tapings started yet?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I guess since they still had SOME USA chants and 'We the People'ses with them, then it was kinda good? Still seems fucked up or just stupid move by the company.
> 
> *In a best case scenario, this could have been a sort of test for Swagger/Zeb, but I don't know if you'd consider this passing for failing. *
> 
> ...


Considering how good the match was, I don't think it will be seen as a bad thing. Del Rio was obviously booked to receive the crowd support, you will never see Del Rio pandering to the crowd unless he has been told to do so. He takes being a heel very seriously. Whoever made the match, knew that Del Rio was going to be working as a face while Swagger was "heeling" it up a bit by leaving the ring etc.

They probably want this Swagger "patriot" thing to work like Bret Hart's old anti-American gimmick, where Bret was a heel in the US but a face elsewhere. WWE tours internationally and they can't expect Swagger's current character to be cheered in countries other than United States.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Thwagger :lmao 

Swagger is gonna beat Rusev at SSlam. It's obvious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Oh I love the "Told You So" contest and I'm undefeated. Lets do this. They purposefully made it a Flag Match to protect Rusev from getting pinned. They wouldn't put that much effort into it if they intended for him to sit on Swagger and go about his business. What makes you think they're NOT pushing him? When was the last time he lost a match since this feud started? When was the last time Del Rio tapped to anyone?
> 
> They weren't trying to sabotage Swagger. They just happened to be in Texas and he needed an opponent to put him over. Del Rio's a credible opponent, but he's been on a losing streak recently, so no one really gets hurt by this. Summerslam is in Los Angeles. Quit freaking out, he'll be fine.*


Or they made it a flag match because Rusev and majority of his opponents have been flinging their respective flags around? 

Swagger has had 2 matches not with Rusev since this feud began. It means next to nothing that he won because the people he beat were not involved in feuds at all and don't really have much credibility. They'll easily have him lose at Summerslam to give Rusev more and more heat and bury Swagger back down to the lowercard and revert him back to a heel in the process. Hell, after tonight he his partially a heel again so they're ahead of schedule. What's your point about Del Rio tapping? How often does he even fight guys with submission finishers? Not often enough.

If they can change Rusev's opponent from Sheamus to Swagger the night of, they could have found someone else for Del Rio to go over or even just wrestle. 



TD Stinger said:


> For the love of God. Yes, it was stupid booking. Yes, it didn't make sense. But for the love of God, it was one night. This is WWE in 2014. No one will remember or give a shit in a week or by Summerslam.
> 
> And the "first time in his career he came out to silence"? Really?


It took one night to put Swagger over and it could easily vanish in one night.

It wouldn't matter as much if WWE had done this if they didn't feign pushing him. I thought by having the crowd behind him/making him face would maybe have them follow through more fully, but this will be a half-assed push just as they've always done.



ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Considering how good the match was, I don't think it will be seen as a bad thing. Del Rio was obviously booked to receive the crowd support, you will never see Del Rio pandering to the crowd unless he has been told to do so. He takes being a heel very seriously. Whoever made the match, knew that Del Rio was going to be working as a face while Swagger was "heeling" it up a bit by leaving the ring etc.
> 
> They probably want this Swagger "patriot" thing to work like Bret Hart's old anti-American gimmick, where Bret was a heel in the US but a face elsewhere. WWE tours internationally and they can't expect Swagger's current character to be cheered in countries other than United States.


Swagger ain't Bret Hart, though. 

The match was good, but it just felt really fucked up...like we time warped to 2013 and Swagger was being punished for his arrest. Change flip the ending of the match and that would ring true.

It just seems really risky to give a freshly, one time turned face like Swagger to heel it up before he's finished his feud with his first heel opponent. It could make or break a guy and I'm still not convinced he won't be booed on Monday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> All the Goldust and Stardust promos for nothing fpalm This is depressing they deserve better.


It's one match, I wouldn't worry too much yet. Not sure how to feel about Slater Gator quite yet, but I like that they've finally given Heath and Titus something to do, especially Titus.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

And we're off.



> * Dean Ambrose kicks off SmackDown with an in-ring promo. Seth Rollins interrupts from the stage.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Well, since we were talking about Swagger getting no reaction, I'm not hearing much of a reaction aside from "We The People" in this video during his entrance:






Swagger has done fuck all for a long time. There's been many instances where he's come out to crickets. 

Plus, it's just one fucking shows... and it's Main Event! It's not even Raw or Smackdown. Calm down.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Well, since we were talking about Swagger getting no reaction, I'm not hearing much of a reaction aside from "We The People" in this video during his entrance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He'll job out at Summerslam and be back down the card like everyone wants, so it doesn't matter. I wouldn't mind if he stayed there because I'll still adore him, but these stop and start and bullshit pushes are awful.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

He is clearly going over at Summerslam.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Or they made it a flag match because Rusev and majority of his opponents have been flinging their respective flags around?
> 
> Swagger has had 2 matches not with Rusev since this feud began. It means next to nothing that he won because the people he beat were not involved in feuds at all and don't really have much credibility. They'll easily have him lose at Summerslam to give Rusev more and more heat and bury Swagger back down to the lowercard and revert him back to a heel in the process. Hell, after tonight he his partially a heel again so they're ahead of schedule. What's your point about Del Rio tapping? How often does he even fight guys with submission finishers? Not often enough.


*
Yeah, and the majority of his opponents have been sat on within 2 minutes or less. It should raise a flag in your head that they're making special circumstances for Swagger and to protect everyone involved. They're making him look strong by going over Del Rio. Again, the region for this match is questionable, but he's still a credible opponent. The last person Del Rio tapped to was Daniel Bryan back in May. That's not bad company to be in.*



Jack Thwagger said:


> It just seems really risky to give a freshly, one time turned face like Swagger to heel it up before he's finished his feud with his first heel opponent. It could make or break a guy and I'm still not convinced he won't be booed on Monday.


*
Do you see my avatar? Do you really think this show is broadcast to a large audience? Do you think casuals give a fuck what happens on Main Event? *









*
The Network has a TOTAL of 700,000 subscribers. That doesn't even mean half of them are watching. I went 4 months of owning the Network before even glancing at Main Event. The only reason I do it now is because it's fun to discuss in here. If it weren't for this forum, I still wouldn't give a shit.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It took one night to put Swagger over and it could easily vanish in one night.
> 
> It wouldn't matter as much if WWE had done this if they didn't feign pushing him. I thought by having the crowd behind him/making him face would maybe have them follow through more fully, but this will be a half-assed push just as they've always done.


Couple things. #1, that one night that got Swagger over was on Monday Night Raw and tonight was on Main Event. A lot more people watching Raw. And #2, this was one crowd that happended to have a strong Mexican connection. Most weeks, they'll be somewhere deep in the USA. It's one night. I didn't see it b/c I don't have the network, but I can obviously tell it was a dumb booking. It sucks. It's stupid. And I don't blame you for getting mad in the moment. But to claim that the guy is going to be fucked after this? Just too much.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> And we're off.


I'm guessing Dean goes for a Falls Count Anywhere Match, so that they won't have to be contained. I would love an Unsanctioned match though, ala HHH vs. HBK in 2002. A match where is no one can be held responsbile for what these two men do to each other. Seems fitting.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Boy these last two weeks the spoilers have really been dragging butt.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Yeah, and the majority of his opponents have been sat on within 2 minutes or less. It should raise a flag in your head that they're making special circumstances for Swagger and to protect everyone involved. They're making him look strong by going over Del Rio. Again, the region for this match is questionable, but he's still a credible opponent. The last person Del Rio tapped to was Daniel Bryan back in May. That's not bad company to be in.*
> 
> 
> ...


OR they realized how loud the initial reaction for Swagger was and decided to run with it in order to make Rusev a bigger heel when he goes over. And what's people's insistence on comparing Swagger to the likes of Bret Hart and Bryan? Since when is he ANYTHING like either of them? He's not considered as valuable and the company as they have been and he will never be booked that way or received that well by fans, so those comparisons are irrelevant and unnecessary.
And protecting everyone? Yeah, booking the face in a match where he will undoubtedly be booed and hated no matter what he does is TOTALLY protecting him.

All you need is a few people to ruin or mess something up and the crowd's reaction tonight was awful. It wasn't even just booing, it was like they had no idea to respond and there were choppy and weird chants and just moments of silence. Everyone who watches that match now (let it be on the Network or youtube) will see that crowd shitting on Swagger.



TD Stinger said:


> Couple things. #1, that one night that got Swagger over was on Monday Night Raw and tonight was on Main Event. A lot more people watching Raw. And #2, this was one crowd that happended to have a strong Mexican connection. Most weeks, they'll be somewhere deep in the USA. It's one night. I didn't see it b/c I don't have the network, but I can obviously tell it was a dumb booking. It sucks. It's stupid. And I don't blame you for getting mad in the moment. But to claim that the guy is going to be fucked after this? Just too much.


I have no reason to believe he won't be fucked over. If they wanted to cover his ass and have him go over, they wouldn't have booked him to be booed and chanted '******' at. 



BlackaryDaggery said:


> He is clearly going over at Summerslam.


I didn't realize you worked for the WWE.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

What's up with the spoilers? Goddamn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> OR they realized how loud the initial reaction for Swagger was and decided to run with it in order to make Rusev a bigger heel when he goes over. And what's people's insistence on comparing Swagger to the likes of Bret Hart and Bryan? Since when is he ANYTHING like either of them? He's not considered as valuable and the company as they have been and he will never be booked that way or received that well by fans, so those comparisons are irrelevant and unnecessary.
> And protecting everyone? Yeah, booking the face in a match where he will undoubtedly be booed and hated no matter what he does is TOTALLY protecting him.
> 
> All you need is a few people to ruin or mess something up and the crowd's reaction tonight was awful. It wasn't even just booing, it was like they had no idea to respond and there were choppy and weird chants and just moments of silence. Everyone who watches that match now (let it be on the Network or youtube) will see that crowd shitting on Swagger.


*Well, we're gonna have to agree to disagree. All I can tell you is the TOLD YOU SO's will be glorious :maddox*


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

You don't have too work for the company to see that the whole feud is catering towards Swagger winning at SS.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I honestly don't care of Swagger wins or loses. Either way, he should be fine unless the WWE wants nothing to do with him anymore, which I don't think will be the case. He hasn't been booked like Big E, y'know. They could've decided to make him into a jobber, instead of spreading this feud out and making him look strong in both of their matches, but that hasn't happened yet and it won't happen in a match that won't be won by pinfall.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> You don't have too work for the company to see that the whole feud is catering towards Swagger winning at SS.


Which is all the more reason to believe he WON'T win. There's just no way they're gonna give him the victory. After RAW I thought it was possible and with how over he was getting, but they just intentionally did one of the dumbest booking decisions for him since his WHC reign. I don't believe it. I thought maybe the company had faith in him once again and were willing to give him a chance and revamp him, but that's obviously not true.



The Reigns Train said:


> *Well, we're gonna have to agree to disagree. All I can tell you is the TOLD YOU SO's will be glorious :maddox*


The 'told you so's from me will be glorious when he loses as I go through boxes of kleenex.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I wouldn't have a single problem with Rusev beating Swagger at Summerslam, but it's very clear that Swagger is going to win.

Ambrose and Rollins are cutting the longest promo in Smackdown history.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> I wouldn't have a single problem with Rusev beating Swagger at Summerslam, but it's very clear that Swagger is going to win.
> 
> Ambrose and Rollins are cutting the longest promo in Smackdown history.


Do I get bitching rights when he loses at Summerslam?

The spoilers have been slow as fuck since WWE's been in Texas for some reason.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

What happened to the spoiler guy...
Either that or they're having an hour long promo lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Where are the goddamn spoilers?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The fuck why y'all talking about that bum Swagger.... We need to know what's the stipulation for Ambrose/Rollins is!!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RatedR10 said:


> Ambrose and Rollins are cutting the longest promo in Smackdown history.


FTFY, The longest running promo in SmackDown history :cole3



deathslayer said:


> What happened to the spoiler guy...
> Either that or they're having an hour long promo lol





NastyYaffa said:


> Where are the goddamn spoilers?!


There's seriously friggin' nothing on Wrestling Inc. or Lords of Pain right now. This is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*JY57 where you at? Shake that ass girl. Get us some spoilers.*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Man, when Smackdown was in Ottawa last year I fucking got you guys your spoilers as soon as it happened. These people suck.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Must be an hour long promo. :draper2


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Maybe spoiler guy got kicked out....


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

lol how was Swagger ever a face to anyone who wasn't a ******* racist patriot? He's the same character as Rusev except he's American and instead of Lana he has Zeb who comes out and ridicules other countries and cultures. fpalm 

Audience just playing along with the cheap pops ironically or to have a good time. It's 2014 for fucks sake. 

The majority of the audience probably doesn't like either character. Why would they? They're both equally detestable.

I've been enjoying the feud though. The hot crowd (even if it is just manipulation) makes a very big difference to the usual WWE midcard feuds.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Lets be real here. Most people wouldn't complain at all listening to Ambrose for an hour.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

TD Stinger said:


> Lets be real here. Most people wouldn't complain at all listening to Ambrose for an hour.


I sure wouldn't :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The fucked up thing is that even people on Twitter aren't saying what happened. fpalm


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Lets be real here. Most people wouldn't complain at all listening to Ambrose for an hour.


Ratings would be too high for Vince's liking.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

What the hell is happening there?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

> * Jack Swagger came out with Zeb Colter to cut a promo on Rusev and Lana. They're soon interrupted by Diego who squashes Swagger in six seconds. Then, after a run in by Hornswoggle and El Torito, Colter leaves Swagger to be beaten up by them both. The crowd popped throughout the entire thing.


Latest spoiler.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

> *Dean Ambrose made his decision and announced that the match between himself and Seth Rollins will be a bra and panties match.


Oh shit :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

The True Believer said:


> Latest spoiler.


:duck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The only thing I've gotten from twitter is Natalya is there and Sandow has a funny gimmick.



The True Believer said:


> Latest spoiler.












Your mocking is in vain.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Only thing I've heard on Twitter is that the crowd was HOT for Del Rio and they kept chanting stuff in Spanish and over 10 were ejected from the arena by security for being "inappropriate"


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> The only thing I've gotten from twitter is Natalya is there and Sandow has a funny gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone needs to make a smiley out of that face.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

lirl, wrestlinginc pulled the live spoiler link.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

The trolls come out to play when the spoilers are delayed. :side:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> Only thing I've heard on Twitter is that the crowd was HOT for Del Rio and they kept chanting stuff in Spanish and over 10 were ejected from the arena by security for being "inappropriate"


They chanted '******' and/or 'asshole' in Spanish. WWE is PG after all.



The True Believer said:


> Someone needs to make a smiley out of that face.


I would abuse it far too often.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Flawless Victory said:


> Only thing I've heard on Twitter is that the crowd was HOT for Del Rio and they kept chanting stuff in Spanish and over 10 were ejected from the arena by security for being "inappropriate"


*Told ya so...

BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT :delrio*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Paige beat Natalya in a match based on a pic I saw on Twitter, but that's fucking it. :fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*WrestlingInc stopped giving a fuck :ti*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zeb trying to do damage control on WWE's shitstain booking.

Shoulda had Swagger/Del Rio shake hands after the match.



RatedR10 said:


> Paige beat Natalya in a match based on a pic I saw on Twitter, but that's fucking it. :fpalm


That's all I got, too. 

Ffs, DID the spoilers guy get kicked out? How bad is the crowd right now???


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RatedR10 said:


> lirl, wrestlinginc pulled the live spoiler link.


:lmao How ridiculous


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rollins vs. Ziggler is happening right now.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I take it we get a Great Khali squash match then.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The spoiler guy got kicked out. I read it in the comments section.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

hbgoo1975 said:


> I take it we get a Great Khali squash match then.


Sandow was supposedly there, so it's very possible.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

So, from what I got so far...

Paige def. Natalya
Sandow squash
Rollins vs. Ziggler right now

nothing on the stipulation for Ambrose/Rollins.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

LOL, Lords of Pain got 500 Internal Server Error'd. No one is giving fucks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The True Believer said:


> The spoiler guy got kicked out. I read it in the comments section.


:LOL

*Why would you send angry Mexicans to do coverage when Del Rio is jobbing?*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Told ya so...
> 
> BUT YOU ALREADY KNEW THAT :delrio*


I already knew that. ADR is my boo. I don't freak the fuck out and have meltdowns over his booking like other wrestlers' marks do. It was just nice seeing him be a face and smiling again.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> :LOL
> 
> *Why would you send angry Mexicans to do coverage when Del Rio is jobbing?*


Beats me. That's like sending me to do coverage when Adam Rose wrestles a match.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

How would you find one guy texting spoiler results out of a crowd of thousands?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> How would you find one guy texting spoiler results out of a crowd of thousands?


He'd have to do something to get himself kicked out.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe the WWE is trying to stop people like him spoiling the show. Maybe that is why he got ejected.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> How would you find one guy texting spoiler results out of a crowd of thousands?


Assholes on Twitter at the show will tweet out pics and vague shit but aren't spoiling anything lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> I already knew that. ADR is my boo. I don't freak the fuck out and have meltdowns over his booking like other wrestlers' marks do. It was just nice seeing him be a face and smiling again.



Your jabs at me ain't subtle.

Sorry if you're offended, but the booking for that match was fucking STUPID. Del Rio should have gone over whoever he wrestled and Swagger should have been protected against being BOOED. That pisses me the hell off and it's like they purposely fucked over both men, difference is Swagger is going into a match where he's meant to be a face and having him 'play heel' for on night is risky and pointless.

The crowd's confusion and the stupidity of the booking made the atmosphere of what was an amazing match awful. WWE are dumb on this one, by far. I've actually never been this goddamn annoyed by a Swagger victory before.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Why should Del Rio have won?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm sure there are closet white supremacists who buy into the WWE's crap that are getting free seats in the arena.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> How would you find one guy texting spoiler results out of a crowd of thousands?


I think someone on here said that a bunch of people were shouting inappropriate things in Spanish and he was among them.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Why should Del Rio have won?


He was as close to a hometown crowd live as possible thus far this year. They wanted him to operate as a face or maybe at the very least get a win. 

Imho, they should have had Cesaro/Swagger and Ziggler/Del Rio from Smackdown on Main Event and had the Swagger/Del Rio match up last Smackdown.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:trips7 
Natalya vs. Paige is ppv worthy and it's being wasted as a 3 minute throwaway match on Smackdown. It should have happened during Paige's 3 month title reign.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

We're going to get the Great Khali set the longest record for most painful walk to the ring before he wins a four second match and stands there trying to be hip like an idiot while there are Jonas Brother wannabees in shags who have no life waving their arms in the back of the arena.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :trips7
> Natalya vs. Paige is ppv worthy and it's being wasted as a 3 minute throwaway match on Smackdown.


*So is AJ vs. Summer*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

lol sites are actually tweeting people offering to compensate for spoilers. Then there's other people thinking WWE is forcing sites to not post Smackdown spoilers :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

" So you want your spoilers huh? You gotta pay 9.99 for the network first dammit!" :vince5


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> He was as close to a hometown crowd live as possible thus far this year. They wanted him to operate as a face or maybe at the very least get a win.
> 
> Imho, they should have had Cesaro/Swagger and Ziggler/Del Rio from Smackdown on Main Event and had the Swagger/Del Rio match up last Smackdown.


 I dunno, WWE has basically never given a hometown guy/diva much when they're there, usually it's actually quite the opposite and either at best they simply lose, or are, at worst, roundly humiliated.

The booking of Swagger as a heel sounds bizarre though, like it would be one thing to understand that in that area Del Rio might be cheered, but just don't play up to that, should just have Swagger as normal rather than being played up as a heel. If he's booed then at least it's only down to support for Del Rio rather than Swagger and Zeb actively antagonizing the crowd in to it. Just odd, odd booking.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Don't worry guys, I'm sure we'll be saved by Meltzer the ever so holy Observer .*


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Your jabs at me ain't subtle.
> 
> Sorry if you're offended, but the booking for that match was fucking STUPID. Del Rio should have gone over whoever he wrestled and Swagger should have been protected against being BOOED. That pisses me the hell off and it's like they purposely fucked over both men, difference is Swagger is going into a match where he's meant to be a face and having him 'play heel' for on night is risky and pointless.
> 
> The crowd's confusion and the stupidity of the booking made the atmosphere of what was an amazing match awful. WWE are dumb on this one, by far. I've actually never been this goddamn annoyed by a Swagger victory before.


First of all let's hold the f up. If I was taking a jab at you, you would know it. I don't hold my tongue in the "real" world and I for damn sure am not going to hold my finger in the internet world. You must be feeling some type of way about how you acted earlier tonight, because let'sbe honest, it was CCOMPLETELY uncalled for. You're not the only one that freaks out over their favorite. I hate seeing ADR lose but it's a scripted television show and it's not that serious.I have no issues with my guy losing because he looks God Damn good in that ring...Oh and his wrestling is on point as well


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Well folks, I have to work in the morning, so I give up for the night.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

fucking lol'ing at people on twitter who think WWE banned spoilers from getting out


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The Big Show is in the arena, but he's going to be used as the dark match attraction to wipe out the bad guys. There is your spoiler.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I dunno, WWE has basically never given a hometown guy/diva much when they're there, usually it's actually quite the opposite and either at best they simply lose, or are, at worst, roundly humiliated.
> 
> The booking of Swagger as a heel sounds bizarre though, like it would be one thing to understand that in that area Del Rio might be cheered, but just don't play up to that, should just have Swagger as normal rather than being played up as a heel. If he's booed then at least it's only down to support for Del Rio rather than Swagger and Zeb actively antagonizing the crowd in to it. Just odd, odd booking.


Hmm, sometimes they do and sometimes they don't.

Well, he wasn't actually heeling it up much besides leaving to get a breather from the match but they played it up as him being 'injured'. And Zeb tried his best to keep the promo face-ish and saying "I don't want to make anyone angry or offend them..." because he KNEW that WWE were fucking both men over with this match up at the location they did it. He even tweeted after praising Del Rio.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *So is AJ vs. Summer*


Almost makes me wish they'd replace Superstars with an all women's show to really build them up while having some segments on Raw and Smackdown with the main event level women like AJ and Paige. It's what "total divas" should have been... whoever thought a shit reality program was needed more needs a smack. It's only fun to watch because it's a flaming train wreck of a show.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Smackdown on the move?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

No AJ on the show apparently. I think it's over. lol


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RatedR10 said:


> No AJ on the show apparently. I think it's over. lol


fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Flawless Victory said:


> First of all let's hold the f up. If I was taking a jab at you, you would know it. I don't hold my tongue in the "real" world and I for damn sure am not going to hold my finger in the internet world. You must be feeling some type of way about how you acted earlier tonight, because let'sbe honest, it was CCOMPLETELY uncalled for. You're not the only one that freaks out over their favorite. I hate seeing ADR lose but it's a scripted television show and it's not that serious.I have no issues with my guy losing because he looks God Damn good in that ring...Oh and his wrestling is on point as well


My assumption wasn't irrational, considering you are a Del Rio fan and was obviously happy about the reaction he got, but I thought the situation was fucking stupid. I don't "feel some type of way" against an online poster. I do think whoever was charged with booking this Main Event should be punched in the fucking face. 

I don't think it was uncalled for. Considering WWE's inability to do anything good with Swagger or stick with him for longer than 4 weeks. Plus, they'll find any reason to depush guys they don't like, even if the situation was out of the person's control (Cesaro and Ziggler for example).



RatedR10 said:


> No AJ on the show apparently. I think it's over. lol


Couldn't even have her come out and cut a short promo? Da fuck? Guess they'll have something on RAW, but it seems like dumbasses were booking this week's material. It was dumber and more nonsensical than usual.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I don't buy it but why the fuck would WWE take action against sites that post spoilers now when they've been going online forever? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

JBLoser said:


> Spoiler: SmackDown...on the move?


*Yo dawg, we heard you like spoilers, so we put a spoiler in your spoiler so you can spoil while you spoil.*



Spoiler: YEP!



It's well overdue. People have better shit to do on a Friday night.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RatedR10 said:


> I don't buy it but why the fuck would WWE take action against sites that post spoilers now when they've been going online forever? lol


Seriously. There's absolutely no reason for that to happen. It's legitimately been like that for years. Why would they suddenly take action?

People are the worst.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> I don't buy it but why the fuck would WWE take action against sites that post spoilers now when they've been going online forever? lol


I think the guy who was posting the spoilers got kicked out of the show. :draper2

That makes a lot more sense than WWE banning spoilers.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Well that's one to get people to watch Smackdown.

Too bad I still won't :toomanykobes


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

That must be one long ass promo.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yo dawg, we heard you like spoilers, so we put a spoiler in your spoiler so you can spoil while you spoil.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fpalm at myself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is about as dumb as having Big E tap out to Swagger in Brooklyn. What did they think was going to happen?*


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I think the guy who was posting the spoilers got kicked out of the show. :draper2
> 
> That makes a lot more sense than WWE banning spoilers.


One person, but there's an entire arena full of people and they won't even tweet the results lol. It's fucking dumb lol.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Apparently Ambrose chose a lumberjack match...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> One person, but there's an entire arena full of people and they won't even tweet the results lol. It's fucking dumb lol.


True dat. It's fucking annoying. Like...how is NO one tweeting the results? 



The Reigns Train said:


> *This is about as dumb as having Big E tap out to Swagger in Brooklyn. What did they think was going to happen?*


But...Big E is from Florida...



RatedR10 said:


> Apparently Ambrose chose a lumberjack match...


Really? Hmm, if true then interesting. Would put things in Ambrose's favor, considering how many people the Authority has wronged.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Apparently Ambrose chose a lumberjack match...


what a let down.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> Apparently Ambrose chose a lumberjack match...


Well, it would make sense. Not the match I want to see though.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

RatedR10 said:


> Apparently Ambrose chose a lumberjack match...


What? :lmao


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

RatedR10 said:


> Apparently Ambrose chose a lumberjack match...


fpalm ...I guess that's how they are going to have all the other guys involved in the ppv.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JBLoser said:


> What? :lmao


I actually wanted to know the stipulation, so I asked, and was told lumberjack match. 

I mean... I certainly wouldn't have expected that. Yeah... it makes sense, but it's a fucking lumberjack match. They fucking suck.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

That's what I'm laughing about. What a ridiculous choice.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

lol so there's only one dude in the whole arena that felt the urge to post spoilers?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RatedR10 said:


> Apparently Ambrose chose a lumberjack match...


What the FUCK?!! That doesn't fit at all with his character.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> lol so there's only one dude in the whole arena that felt the urge to post spoilers?


no. Someone posted a pic and I wanted to know, so I asked them what stipulation Ambrose chose. That's all I got lol.

edit: oh nevermind lol re-read it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> But...Big E is from Florida...












*Think for a second: a heavily right wing Republican making a BLACK man TAP OUT in BROOKLYN unk2*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm getting too this late. Did they boo Swagger making Del Rio tap out?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I'm getting to this late. Did they boo Swagger making Del Rio tap out?


Nah, they actually didn't boo when he tapped him out. It was like 'whatever'. There was booing during the match, but just during Swagger doing his normal war cries that he always does. There were some 'USA' chants that broke out and still a very loud and resounding 'We the People' when it was said.

Swagger was literally the definition of a tweener during that match. 



The Reigns Train said:


> *Think for a second: a heavily right wing Republican making a BLACK man TAP OUT in BROOKLYN unk2*


Well yeah, but...still. I dunno. WWE are dumb right now and I'm tired.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuckin lumberjack match... fpalm

fpalm


......fpalm


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Nah, they actually didn't boo when he tapped him out. It was like 'whatever'. There was booing during the match, but just during Swagger doing his normal war cries that he always does. There were some 'USA' chants that broke out and still a very loud and resounding 'We the People' when it was said.


Thanks. I don't think it's a big deal. In fact I've seen a good amount of Hispanic folks in the audience in the past weeks doing the "We the People" chants. The one good thing I like about what they've done with Zeb/Swagger is that they haven't changed their characters much. I was worried they would turn them into cookie cutter faces. But they've maintained their edge.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Triple H is going to give us the Smackdown spoilers on the WWE Network at 11:15 PM for only $9.99 :trips2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

RatedR10 said:


> Triple H is going to give us the Smackdown spoilers on the WWE Network at 11:15 PM for only $9.99 :trips2


LOL. I think there are some who would actually take the plunge and buy it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

all we got tonight (thus far):

- Paige def. Natalya
- Rollins vs. Ziggler
- No AJ
- Sandow skit
- Ambrose picks a lumberjack match


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

just a reason for Sheamus, RVD, Big Show, ADR, & Mark Henry to be on the PPV IMO. 

I seriously doubt they give a fuck about Cesaro and the other fools.

Ambrose & Rollins will still amok good out of it anyways.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

The fuck? If this is true, why the hell would Ambrose choose a lumberjack match as the stipulation for their match? I guess they're really pushing him being mentally unstable because this sounds like a pretty dumb choice.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

This may confirm it's a Lumberjack match...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I think it's another way of WWE extending Ambrose/Rollins. Throw it in a No Holds Barred match and it's pretty much done when there's a decisive winner, make it a ladder match for the briefcase and then what else is there? Lumberjack match is just shitty though. They'll probably get something good out of it, but I'm still not a big fan of it.

I think it's a safe bet Ambrose/Rollins culminates inside Hell in a Cell.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ehh is this confirmed? Maybe he thinks Seth finally can't run away. Though a cage woulda solved that issue too. Yeah I don't get it I gotta hear the promo


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

JAROTO said:


> This may confirm it's a Lumberjack match...


that's the guy I had asked lol.

and from that pic it looks like Orton vs. Ambrose, so...

- Paige def. Natalya
- No AJ
- Sandow skit
- Rollins vs. Ziggler
- Ambrose chooses lumberjack match
- Ambrose vs. Orton


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The whole point is that Seth can't run away from Ambrose. But let's not act like this wasn't a hapless way to get more guys on the PPV.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I mean, I guess I can see the whole idea of Dean not wanting Seth to run away, but if Rollins was going to run away, why not just not show up for the match? 

Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but the type of match doesn't really fit the fued. Why not just have a cage match instead or some other gimmick match? Seems like a more logical choice to me instead of having a bunch of jobbers by ringside.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I was thinking of a Cage match, but maybe they don't want to do that so close to HIAC. Let's just hope the Ambrose/Rollins feud gets heated enough to possibly be a HIAC match in October.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

cookiepuss said:


> I mean, I guess I can see the whole idea of Dean not wanting Seth to run away, but if Rollins was going to run away, why not just not show up for the match?
> 
> Maybe I'm reading too much into it, but the type of match doesn't really fit the fued. Why not just have a cage match instead or some other gimmick match? Seems like a more logical choice to me instead of having a bunch of jobbers by ringside.


Cause it's WWE.

If I were booking, it'd go:

Summerslam: Falls count anywhere
Night of Champions: Last Man Standing (double countout with a big bump off the stage or outside the arena even)
Hell in a Cell: Hell in a Cell match - the blow off to the feud.

Lumberjack is just underwhelming.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Ambrose vs Rollins is a Lumberjack Match? fpalm


----------



## wrestlingfan985 (Dec 17, 2013)

Please tell me that Ambrose will change his mind about this match idea???


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL I KNEW WWWE was not going to give a meaningful match for these two, they have been booked so secondarily it's painful.

100% cancelling the Network, I barley use it, and these cards have been pitiful. The only match I was truly invested in has been ruined by a horrendous stipulation. Should've just had a normal match, a Lumberjack match will only take away from the match. But of course that's why you want because you can't have them out perform Cena, Lesnar, Reigns and Orton right :troll


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Now I see why they didn't have Ambrose announce the match stipulation on RAW -- it would have been shitted on by the live audience. At least on SD they can pipe in some cheers...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

> * Dean Ambrose kicks off SmackDown with an in-ring promo. Seth Rollins interrupts from the stage. Ambrose announces a Lumberjack Match for SummerSlam. Rollins picks Ambrose’s opponent for tonight and it’s Randy Orton.
> 
> * Sin Cara defeated Damien Sandow.
> 
> ...


that's all there is right now.

There was also Rollins vs. Ziggler.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> :trips7
> Natalya vs. Paige is ppv worthy and it's being wasted as a 3 minute throwaway match on Smackdown. It should have happened during Paige's 3 month title reign.



noone's going to pay a penny to watch divas matches in ppv


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

A Lumberjack Match? What is this, Smokey Mountain circa '86? No one wants to see this type of match anymore, at least no one I know. No DQ, Last Man Standing, anything KEWL.


----------



## TheOaths (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, everyone expected Ambrose vs Rollins to be an amazing No Holds Barred or No DQ or Street Fight match...

And they pick the worst stipulation. fpalm


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

A feud as hot as Rollins vs Ambrose and they go with a lumberjack match? :duck


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I didnt expect a cage or TLC match because those can happen during their respective PPV's.

But, a fucking Lumberjack match..? Srsly?

It'll be interesting to see if the other guys attack both men equally, or just Rollins.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

To be honest I wasn't expecting any stipulation since this was set to be their first encounter. So I don't think we should get too upset over this.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are legitimately afraid that Rollins and Ambrose would get more over than Reigns unless they put Handicaps on them. That's what it has seemed like this entire time. This feud that is EXTREMELY hot with the fans somehow never manages to get a top of the hour segment, while atrocity like Jericho/Wyatt can.

The problem with the stip is that it WILL take away from the match, and it pretty much assures that these guys aren't going to get a decent time to work a great match. 

And logically, how does a Lumberjack match make any sense? Wasn't Ambrose the one who ran away from their last match? And does Ambrose think that he isn't good enough to beat Rollins on his own? It's gonna take away from the match, and it makes Ambrose look like a retard.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Is there anyone who actually enjoys lumberjack matches?


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

So, I'm thinking Ambrose/Rollins rematch at NoC leads to the final match inside Hell in a Cell at that PPV.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

yeah, I think this is WWE buying more time like they did with Battleground. They don't want to give it away so quickly but probably have no idea how to keep it fresh if they go with a real hardcore stipulation right off the bat, like No Holds Barred, Falls Count Anywhere, etc.

I still hope a LMS match is in the cards for Night of Champions with a double countout finish, leading to the HIAC match.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

So we've basically gotten bullshitted out of a proper Rollins/Ambrose match for two PPVs in a row now? :cornette:cornette:cornette



> * Dean Ambrose and Randy Orton ended in a No Contest when Seth Rollins interfered and a brawl broke out.


what a fucking original finish there :cornette:cornette:cornette


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> I'm pretty sure they are legitimately afraid that Rollins and Ambrose would get more over than Reigns unless they put Handicaps on them. That's what it has seemed like this entire time. This feud that is EXTREMELY hot with the fans somehow never manages to get a top of the hour segment, while atrocity like Jericho/Wyatt can.
> 
> The problem with the stip is that it WILL take away from the match, and it pretty much assures that these guys aren't going to get a decent time to work a great match.
> 
> And logically, how does a Lumberjack match make any sense? Wasn't Ambrose the one who ran away from their last match? And does Ambrose think that he isn't good enough to beat Rollins on his own? It's gonna take away from the match, and it makes Ambrose look like a retard.


they likely want Ambrose/Rollins to be the 3rd biggest match on Night of Champions since Stephanie/Brie will be over(well at least from Stephanie having a match).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> To be honest I wasn't expecting any stipulation since this was set to be their first encounter. So I don't think we should get too upset over this.


*At the third biggest PPV of the year? You're damn right we should be upset.*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Good News Barrett said:


> noone's going to pay a penny to watch divas matches in ppv


SO it's just my imagination that the main reason I still bother with Raw/Smackdown is AJ/Paige? Granted, Lana/Rusev v Swagger/Zeb has been good and Rollins/Ambrose is up there too but stop speaking for everyone since one of the big draws for some people is women's wrestling. Hell, huge reason NXT works so well.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

TakeMyGun said:


> I'm pretty sure they are legitimately afraid that Rollins and Ambrose would get more over than Reigns unless they put Handicaps on them. That's what it has seemed like this entire time. This feud that is EXTREMELY hot with the fans somehow never manages to get a top of the hour segment, while *atrocity like Jericho/Wyatt can*.
> 
> The problem with the stip is that it WILL take away from the match, and it pretty much assures that these guys aren't going to get a decent time to work a great match.
> 
> And logically, how does a Lumberjack match make any sense? Wasn't Ambrose the one who ran away from their last match? And does Ambrose think that he isn't good enough to beat Rollins on his own? It's gonna take away from the match, and it makes Ambrose look like a retard.


Well at least you are willing to admit that.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Reigns Train said:


> *At the third biggest PPV of the year? You're damn right we should be upset.*


If I could "Facebook Like" this post a trillion times, I would.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lumberjack match is kinda lame, but I guess it makes sense in the world of kayfabe. Should be something bigger for Summerslam though. 

Also LOL at Sandow losing to Sin Cara. Kinda wish he'd pull a Punk and just walk out on the company. Yeah it'd be unprofessional, but it'd be funny too and he deserves better.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Well at least you are willing to admit that.


Oh that feud has been awful and if anyone thinks otherwise they are just a blind follower for one or both of the guys. Garbage matches, Garbage story, no purpose. Just an awful feud.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The Reigns Train said:


> *At the third biggest PPV of the year? You're damn right we should be upset.*


But Summerslam matches don't usually have gimmick matches. Look at a feud like Orton/Cena from 2009. It was a singles match followed by three straight gimmick matches (I Quit, HIAC, Ironman). I still think this Ambrose/Rollins feud will get to that point of being in a huge gimmick match like HIAC or a Ladder match, but we need to allow it the time to built to that point.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I'm upset. What kind of a shitty match is a lumberjack match for Summerslam?

What kind of "lunatic" chooses a fucking lumberjack over a Falls Count Anywhere, No Holds Barred, Last Man Standing, Steel Cage match? Honestly, I don't like it. I think I know where they're going with this, but it's also WWE and Vince can change his mind at any second. I just don't like this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Boy Wonder said:


> But Summerslam matches don't usually have gimmick matches. Look at a feud like Orton/Cena from 2009. It was a singles match followed by three straight gimmick matches (I Quit, HIAC, Ironman). I still think this Ambrose/Rollins will get to that point of being in a huge gimmick match like HIAC or a Ladder match, but we need to allow it the time to built to that point.


*
It's best to do the bigger matches at this PPV while they're in desperate need of subscribers. No one gives a damn about the gimmick PPVs like HIAC, TLC, etc. Summerslam is their chance to get as many subs as possible and they're throwing it away on horseshit. If Reigns vs. Orton ends up being a Street Fight, you know people are going to be pissed about this.*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Look at this way: What is the greatest lumberjack match of all time? Honestly we don't know because there never has been a great or significant lumberjack match. Let's hope these two can steal he show for a match that doesn't lend itself to great action. Imagine if they do for a match like this? It would just make both of them look great. Whereas they could have had a ladder match that failed to deliver which would have been bad for their pushes.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

The Reigns Train said:


> *
> It's best to do the bigger matches at this PPV while they're in desperate need of subscribers. No one gives a damn about the gimmick PPVs like HIAC, TLC, etc. Summerslam is their chance to get as many subs as possible and they're throwing it away on horseshit. If Reigns vs. Orton ends up being a Street Fight, you know people are going to be pissed about this.*


NOC is time for renewals. They need to make that PPV a lot more important than SummerSlam at this point to keep the number they have


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

LVblizzard said:


> Is there anyone who actually enjoys lumberjack matches?


To be honest, when I was a kid and didn't know anything about insider information, I actually thought it was cool to see all those people surrounding the ring.

Now I know the reason why they have those matches on PPVs is to just get people on the show. The more you know...

I think the match will be fine though; probably as good of a match if they just had a regular no stip match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Was that the entire tapings? Wtf

And the feud constitutes for a gimmick match, they've been feuding for over 2 months now, yes it's their first match, but anything less than No Dq seems lame.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*A Lumberjack match!? Really!? That's the best they can do with them two!? A Lumberjack match..........

*Sigh* alright. Since it's Ambrose & Rollins, I'll give it a chance.*


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Wasn't Ambrose the one who ran away from their last match?


 No? 

Did I miss something between Battleground and now? Because I'm sure I remember Ambrose attacking Rollins and then Triple H simply cancelled the match, and even then Ambrose kept jumping Rollins?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

a fucking lumberjack match! jesus christ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*See Thwagger, THIS is sabotage. THIS warrants constant bitching. Not your wrestler going over clean on the hometown hero and breaking out of his finisher while injured.

Ambrose is STILL booked as a pussy that can't win anything significant by himself.*



JY57 said:


> NOC is time for renewals. They need to make that PPV a lot more important than SummerSlam at this point to keep the number they have


*
Well, no one's going to want to renew by then if they keep feeding us shit for the next two months. People are unsubbing in mass as we speak.*


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The Lumberjack match is an excuse to add more guys to the ppv. Simliar to what they do at WM with the battle royals, etc.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

JAROTO said:


> The Lumberjack match is an excuse to add more guys to the ppv. Simliar to what they do at WM with the battle royals, etc.


That could've easily been done for The Miz v. Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Man... IDK about this... maybe it could be cool... Im already calling a giant clusterfuck at the end where its all the faces/ambrose vs all the heels/rollins in the ring leaving rollins and ambrose the last ones standing... I just wish it would have been a street fight :cuss:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I feel like WWE wants us to unsubscribe for their damn network with stupid decisions like this. Fucking lumberjack match. fpalm

Reigns and Kane can get a free TV Last Man Standing match but Ambrose and Rollins get a lumberjack match on the fucking 3rd biggest PPV of the year despite being the hottest program since The Shield broke up. And we already know it's going to end with some stupid brawl that leads to the finish, whether it's a lumberjack costing one of them the match or providing enough distraction for Rollins to hit Ambrose with the briefcase.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Reigns Train said:


> *See Thwagger, THIS is sabotage. THIS warrants constant bitching. Not your wrestler going over clean on the hometown hero and breaking out of his finisher while injured.
> 
> Ambrose is STILL booked as a pussy that can't win anything significant by himself.*


Ambrose is fineeeeeeee. The crowd is firmly behind him and WWE are intentionally holding off so they can extend the feud and have a better apex when the it finally concludes. I believe someone said renewals would be around NOC? Then that's probably the PPV where they'll have a much better stipulation. And they want to have guys like Sheamus and Cesaro still on the card or making an appearance.

It's not like it's not going to be a good match. It's a shit stipulation, but if anything it just proves Ambrose wants Seth to get his ass beat as badly as possible. He wants to punish him. After all, in kayfabe the Authority have wronged tons of people on the roster and they're going to want to take it out on Seth. It kayfabe, it would be a smart move on Ambrose's part because who are the lumberjacks more likely to attack?

Besides, it seems like a fairy well liked stipulation with casuals. I'm still confident that both Ambrose and Rollins will benefit from this feud and I have no reason to believe otherwise. Ambrose is getting somewhat of the 'underdog' booking, but it's clearly getting him well over.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

JAROTO said:


> The Lumberjack match is an excuse to add more guys to the ppv. Simliar to what they do at WM with the battle royals, etc.


Yes, because they're so many jobbers on the roster that people are dying to see. :drake1

Ladder match for the briefcase would've been so much better.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

they can change their minds next Monday if they want.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Are. You. Fucking. Serious.

This match = instant minus 5 stars. There's never been a good lumberjack match in history.

These crafty bastards, I should've known better. They're intentionally making Rollins/Ambrose shitty so that Reigns' match looks good by comparison. :jokerlol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Yes, because they're so many jobbers on the roster that people are dying to see. :drake1
> 
> Ladder match for the briefcase would've been so much better.


Sheamus, RVD, Henry, & ADR is more like it


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Why is Smackdown so short this week?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

JY57 said:


> they can change their minds next Monday if they want.


So Ambrose wins the Beat the Clock and announces his choice on Smackdown, but they're just gonna say the hell with it and change their minds a few days later?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose is fineeeeeeee. The crowd is firmly behind him and WWE are intentionally holding off so they can extend the feud and have a better apex when the it finally concludes. I believe someone said renewals would be around NOC? Then that's probably the PPV where they'll have a much better stipulation. And they want to have guys like Sheamus and Cesaro still on the card or making an appearance.
> 
> It's not like it's not going to be a good match. It's a shit stipulation, but if anything it just proves Ambrose wants Seth to get his ass beat as badly as possible. He wants to punish him. After all, in kayfabe the Authority have wronged tons of people on the roster and they're going to want to take it out on Seth. It kayfabe, it would be a smart move on Ambrose's part because who are the lumberjacks more likely to attack?
> 
> Besides, it seems like a fairy well liked stipulation with casuals. I'm still confident that both Ambrose and Rollins will benefit from this feud and I have no reason to believe otherwise. Ambrose is getting somewhat of the 'underdog' booking, but it's clearly getting him well over.


How does a lumberjack match make it seem like Ambrose wants to beat Seth's ass even more? He's a fucking lunatic. A Steel Cage, a Ladder match for the briefcase, a Falls Count Anywhere match, a No Holds Barred match, a Last Man Standing match... there are SO many matches better than a lumberjack match to hammer home the point that Ambrose wants to beat Seth's ass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why not a strap match... more intense and fits Ambrose much better while Rollins can sell the "I don't want to be tied to this nutjob!" angle. Lumberjack matches NEVER work.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

What? A lumberjack match? Good god I'm not excited for this show at all.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This stipulation could be more justified if Ambrose gets to pick all of the lumberjacks.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Yes, because they're so many jobbers on the roster that people are dying to see. :drake1
> 
> Ladder match for the briefcase would've been so much better.


Actually there are a couple of "top guys" like Sheamus, Big Show, Kane, Cesaro, Del Rio, RVD...The tag team champions Usos, the New Nation, Goldust and Stardust, Rybaxel....

But I agree...not the best choice for the feud. They just wanted to add all those guys to SS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Ambrose is fineeeeeeee. The crowd is firmly behind him and WWE are intentionally holding off so they can extend the feud and have a better apex when the it finally concludes. I believe someone said renewals would be around NOC? Then that's probably the PPV where they'll have a much better stipulation. And they want to have guys like Sheamus and Cesaro still on the card or making an appearance.
> 
> It's not like it's not going to be a good match. It's a shit stipulation, but if anything it just proves Ambrose wants Seth to get his ass beat as badly as possible. He wants to punish him. After all, in kayfabe the Authority have wronged tons of people on the roster and they're going to want to take it out on Seth. It kayfabe, it would be a smart move on Ambrose's part because who are the lumberjacks more likely to attack?
> 
> Besides, it seems like a fairy well liked stipulation with casuals. I'm still confident that both Ambrose and Rollins will benefit from this feud and I have no reason to believe otherwise. Ambrose is getting somewhat of the 'underdog' booking, but it's clearly getting him well over.


*There's also the possibility of the roster remembering how The Shield fucked them all over for 2 years :jericho2

I can't see any good coming out of this. It just limits two good workers and decreases the amount of hype spots. Why would you restrict two of your best guys in one of your most important PPVs? It makes no sense whatsoever.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> So Ambrose wins the Beat the Clock and announces his choice on Smackdown, but they're just gonna say the hell with it and change their minds a few days later?


they have done it a million times before. they freaking changed a main event for a PPV a week after it was made (SS 12 when it was team Foley vs team Punk & Cena/Ziggler it became Ryback vs Cena vs Punk and Team Ziggler vs Team Foley). They can just have Ambrose say "i change my mind' its the power of the pencil & eraser


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

If they wanted to get everyone on the show, just put them on the pre-show in a US Title Invitational. Top guys have worked the pre-show before. Hell, RVD was also on it last year. If they want Sheamus, RVD, ADR on the card so bad, put them in a triple threat US Title match on the pre-show.

Fucking lumberjack match...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

It's possible, very possible that the criticism from fans (on social media) may force WWE to change the match stipulations. Let's hope it does.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

RatedR10 said:


> How does a lumberjack match make it seem like Ambrose wants to beat Seth's ass even more? He's a fucking lunatic. A Steel Cage, a Ladder match for the briefcase, a Falls Count Anywhere match, a No Holds Barred match, a Last Man Standing match... there are SO many matches better than a lumberjack match to hammer home the point that Ambrose wants to beat Seth's ass.


I do agree that it's a stupid stipulation and WWE could have done a much better job, but I think there's a lot of factors why they're giving them lumberjack match now and not a more interesting one like a No Holds Barred.



RatedR10 said:


> If they wanted to get everyone on the show, just put them on the pre-show in a US Title Invitational. Top guys have worked the pre-show before. Hell, RVD was also on it last year. If they want Sheamus, RVD, ADR on the card so bad, put them in a triple threat US Title match on the pre-show.
> 
> Fucking lumberjack match...


That's...actually a really good fucking idea. And it'd make Summerslam seem more 'special'. Damn, WWE should have done it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

So are you guys telling me that it's better that they save the "big match" for NOC?

Why can't they do a Street Fight this PPV, a Ladder Match at NOC for the Briefcase, and then a HIAC for the blowoff? Seems way better than this horse shit.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

JY57 said:


> they have done it a million times before. they freaking changed a main event for a PPV a week after it was made (SS 12 when it was team Foley vs team Punk & Cena/Ziggler it became Ryback vs Cena vs Punk and Team Ziggler vs Team Foley). They can just have Ambrose say "i change my mind' its the power of the pencil & eraser


It's still really stupid, but that's typical of WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TakeMyGun said:


> So are you guys telling me that it's better that they save the "big match" for NOC?
> 
> Why can't they do a Street Fight this PPV, a Ladder Match at NOC for the Briefcase, and then a HIAC for the blowoff? Seems way better than this horse shit.


Because this creative department is run by blithering idiots.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> It's possible, very possible that the criticism from fans (on social media) may force WWE to change the match stipulations. Let's hope it does.


That's assuming that they'd care about fans bitching here, and possibly on Twitter about the stip for what they internally might feel is only the 4th most important match on the card. And if they change the stip, they'd have to figure out a way to do it in kayfabe that doesn't undermine Ambrose since he's the once who choose it. Having Ambrose change the stip after announcing it for no reason makes him look silly. And they shouldn't have HHH just overrule him, because then that makes the 'Beat The Clock' challenge look like a waste. The only way they could do it is to have HHH's tells Dean that he can't pick the lumberjacks--he will. Then have all the heels on the roster come and with HHH smugly proclaiming that these are lumberjacks. But then Dean and smirk backs, 'Oh, I knew you might do something like that--so I haven't signed the contract yet." Then Dean changes the match. But once again, even changing the stip that way muddles things up. Their likely stuck with what they announced, I just hope they choose such a strange stip for a good reason.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

So basically they're having a regular singles match with added fuckery. Could be ok. I'm willing to see how it plays out. I was excited for their regular battleground match so Y not this. It won't be their last match either. Let's hear what Ambrose had to say about it first as well.let's not all panic. It can still turn out well.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Whoever thinks that they view Rollins and Ambrose as top stars, hopefully they finally realize that they aren't. WWE only gives a shit about Reigns. The next 5 years is going to be with Reigns, Bryan and Cena alternating spots and it's gonna get stale as fuck because this company is too inept to build new stars and put emphasis behind them. Why is Stephanie Mchmahon 2nd from the top, and this feud with 2 of the top prospects in the company 5th from the top? Yeah this company is doing a great job building talent :troll


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Ravensflock88 said:


> So basically they're having a regular singles match with added fuckery. Could be ok. I'm willing to see how it plays out. I was excited for their regular battleground match so Y not this. It won't be their last match either. Let's hear what Ambrose had to say about it first as well.let's not all panic. It can still turn out well.


Exactly. The match will probably be good because of who's involved, but the stip reeks of Creative trying to be super-clever when all it might do is make this match a clusterfuck.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Whoever thinks that they view Rollins and Ambrose as top stars, hopefully they finally realize that they aren't. WWE only gives a shit about Reigns. The next 5 years is going to be with Reigns, Bryan and Cena alternating spots and it's gonna get stale as fuck because this company is too inept to build new stars and put emphasis behind them. Why is Stephanie Mchmahon 2nd from the top, and this feud with 2 of the top prospects in the company 5th from the top? Yeah this company is doing a great job building talent :troll


you think Jericho/Wyatt is bigger than Rollins/Ambrose?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Another Smackdown thread almost hopelessly hijacked with more bullshit about Jack Swagger. Every single fucking week I swear to Lemmy himself, just shut up.

...not that it derailed too much, as we can see Smackdown continues to look shit. Looks to be about 75% recaps or some shit.

Lumberjack Match IS stupid. For Summerslam especially. If Ambrose really wanted Rollins to not be able to escape, then should have made it a Dog Collar or Chain Match. It'll still be pretty brutal but would be a great 'starter' ahead of their more intense matches later on with bigger stipulations.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because this creative department is run by blithering idiots.



*Yet you still object to Russo unk2

What could he possibly do that's worse than what we currently have? Let the mic workers stand out? Give everyone a character? PROTECT Bray Wyatt? Would you really have a problem with any of these?*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

JY57 said:


> you think Jericho/Wyatt is bigger than Rollins/Ambrose?


I say the company views it that way. They consistently have been getting top of the hour segments on Raw while Rollins/Ambrose never does.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

LumberJack match just killed all that hype and build-up for me. Would have loved a cage match between the two or a street fight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


> *Yet you still object to Russo unk2
> 
> What could he possibly do that's worse than what we currently have? Let the mic workers stand out? Give everyone a character? PROTECT Bray Wyatt? Would you really have a problem with any of these?*


He could not read who he sends his e-mails to.

o shit.

And no, I would not have a problem with protecting Bray Wyatt. But Russo by himself, uninhibited is a complete dumbshit. He's an idiot. You know damn well what the last 2 years of Nitro was like, do NOT try to defend it. Viagra on a pole match? David Arquette as world champion? (and Russo lied about working for TNA so don't give me his own excuse that it wasn't his idea) The patented Russo swerve? OKLAHOMA? 

And I know how bad TNA has gotten with his direction too.

Yes, when he's managed and directed by someone competent, like Vince used to be, 15 years ago, and told no, they can have some good shows, but his booking has destroyed 2 companies now.

What the hell, though, I guess it can't hurt, right? I mean, the worst that happens is he ruins the career of everyone I like.....oh, too late. Yeah, fine, bring him in.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Swagger vs Del Rio where all the Mexicans live :lmao

Lumberjack match for Rollins vs Ambrose :lmao

Ahh WWE. You just had two of your few good things take a blow tonight.


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Rollins and Ambrose, a lumberjack match? Why even bother watching Summerslam?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lumberjack match?! Why?!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He could not read who he sends his e-mails to.
> 
> o shit.
> 
> ...


*
Well, Vince McMahon, uninhibited, has proven himself to be a complete dumbshit. I guess two negatives make a positive :draper2

Triple H would certainly police Russo and make sure the good ideas get through.*


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

This is honestly getting f-in ridiculous now... Why not Falls Count Anywhere? Have them take it all over the arena. Huge disappointment. 

My optimism is slowly wearing thin, unfortunately. fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Ambrose picked a lumberjack match as the stip? Damn, what a LUNATIC FRINGE!!

:lmao A lumberjack match at SummerSlam :lmao

WWE you crazy and incompetent.

Oh well, there's always the possibility that they change the stip at the last minute for some unexplained reason. And if not, I could always laugh at the ensuing fuckery when the time comes.


----------



## PGSucks (Aug 16, 2010)

"The crowd's eating up Ambrose vs. Rollins! This is the hottest feud since my story arc with Daniel Bryan!" :trips2

"We can't let it overshadow Brie vs. Stephanie!" :vince4

"You're right...what should we do?" :trips

"Cancel their match again! Fake a knee injury for Rollins again! Do something damn it!" :vince7

"I got it! Let's put them in a lumberjack match!" :hhh2

"THAT'S MY BOY!!!" :vince5


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

tylermoxreigns said:


> This is honestly getting f-in ridiculous now... Why not Falls Count Anywhere? Have them take it all over the arena. Huge disappointment.
> 
> My optimism is slowly wearing thin, unfortunately. fpalm


Ha. I knew there was only so long they could fuck up Ambrose before even his most positive marks started to get the message.




The Reigns Train said:


> *
> Well, Vince McMahon, uninhibited, has proven himself to be a complete dumbshit. I guess two negatives make a positive :draper2
> 
> Triple H would certainly police Russo and make sure the good ideas get through.*


You're making the dangerous assumption that Triple H knows what good ideas are. This is the same guy behind the pushes of Batista, Sheamus, Roman Reigns and Randy Orton. Or that Triple H could get these good ideas through to Vince.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Lumberjack match :maury

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Not fucking once in the history of this company has there ever been a good lumberjack match. 

And people wonder why the Network is a flop and why people are canceling/not subscribing :maury


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Not fucking once in the history of this company has there ever been a good lumberjack match.
> 
> And people wonder why the Network is a flop and why people are canceling/not subscribing :maury


No, not regular people, just the idiots in charge of the Network.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And WWE just killed all over Swagger and Zeb's overness.
> 
> I'm so fucking done. I feel so stupid for thinking that he would actually do well or be booked well as a face. It's over.


Don't worry. It seems like anything that didn't happen on Raw isn't a big deal in WWE these days.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

Horrible gimmick for Rollins/Ambrose.

Miss my baby AJ

Swagger is winning the flag match cause it will still make Rusev look strong. Rusev wins blowoff at NOC tho.

The Swagger/Del Rio match really doesn't matter in the long run but pretty lazy and stupid to do.. same match works in other parts of the country lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Because he got too over as a pseudo face the company doesn't want anything even similar to a Bryan situation, so they're nipping it in the bud so his loss won't matter at Summerslam.


LOL At you comparing JACK SWAGGER's overness to Bryan's.

Swaggers a mid card act, Rusev will squash him at NOC and then his career will go back to obscurity like it should. Zeb's the star of the act anyway, Swaggers just the right guy at the right time.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> And ffs, if he's booed on RAW...


He won't be, the majority of America is racist as fuck.


----------



## Rhilgus (Jul 30, 2014)

Slater getting a push, get ready Lesnar because the Invincible Heath Slater is coming for you :mark:


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

A fucking lumberjack match...seriously? WWE, I am disappoint. These are two guys who want to beat the shit out of each other. They need to have a street fight or a cage match with the only way to win is by pinfall or submission. Not a fucking lumberjack match.


A lumberjack match and a flag match. Summerslam is looking great! -__-


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

Sincara beats Sandow..
fpalm


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

I was buying Summerslam to see potentially two MOTYC. Ambrose v Rollins been a shitty lumberjack match means I now won't be doing so.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

A lumberjack match is the worst gimmick match in the history of pro wrestling.. They have 20-30 idiots standing around the ring doing nothing, they contribute nothing to the fucking match..Why don't they just book them in a street fight for fuck sakes, i'd rather see that than a stupid lumberjack match.. This stipulation is just a way to keep Kane and Orton away from ringside.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DJ2334 said:


> A fucking lumberjack match...seriously? WWE, I am disappoint. These are two guys who want to beat the shit out of each other. They need to have a street fight or a cage match with the only way to win is by pinfall or submission. Not a fucking lumberjack match.
> 
> 
> A lumberjack match and a flag match. Summerslam is looking great! -__-


A lumberjack match, a flag match, Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton, and 2 divas matches including one that involves Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella. For fucks sake.

If Cena wins, people are gonna call this the worst PPV of the last 5 years. :lmao :lmao


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sometimes I think HHH begs Vince not to make dumb decisions, but he makes them anyway.

SummerSlam has honest potential to be WOAT. Like THE WOAT. 

We need matches with less restrictions on the stars for a PPV this big.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

The only reason I can think of as to why this is a lumberjack match is because they are touting cena/lesnar as this brutal match and don't want Dean and Seth to out do that with a street fight. Also to get everyone on the show without doing another fucking battle royale.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

That's it for Smackdown, that can't be all can it?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Dissapointing

This should've been a dance off with the Mitb briefcase on the line.


----------



## M-Diggedy (Jun 16, 2013)

Sounds like a bit of a disatrous Tuesday evening's work for the WWE.

Swagger going against Del Rio was perhaps not the smartest move but he won and the other American fans won't see/care about the almost-Mexican's booing him. The petulance I read about this in the first 15 pages was absolutely short-sighted and pathetic.

Sandow jobbing - standard enough but it remains absolutely pointless

Paige and AJ are still limping through a lukewarm feud - standard enough but completely pointless

The only reason Slater Gator winning will make sense is if they lose to Rybaxel, all the teams say they should be contenders and it leads to a multi-team match. Otherwise it's just silly.

And last but not least there is the Lumberjack match. Not sure what to say about it really, it's just a bit shit isn't it? Going to be tough to keep this feud hot until the bigger matches arrive.


----------



## Odo (Jun 9, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> A lumberjack match, a flag match, Roman Reigns vs Randy Orton, and 2 divas matches including one that involves Stephanie McMahon and Brie Bella. For fucks sake.
> 
> If Cena wins, people are gonna call this the worst PPV of the last 5 years. :lmao :lmao


All for only $9.99?


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

RadGuyMcCool said:


> The only reason I can think of as to why this is a lumberjack match is because they are touting cena/lesnar as this brutal match and don't want Dean and Seth to out do that with a street fight. Also to get everyone on the show without doing another fucking battle royale.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


More likely, they want a bad match, so Reigns "shines".


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sometimes I think HHH begs Vince not to make dumb decisions, but he makes them anyway.
> 
> SummerSlam has honest potential to be WOAT. Like THE WOAT.
> 
> We need matches with less restrictions on the stars for a PPV this big.


Well...Battleground looked like an amazing PPV on paper this year, but turned out to be kinda shitty save for like 2 matches. The inverse can be very true.

I'm not a massive fan of lumberjack matches and there are better and more valid stipulations they could have picked, but if this feud is continuing then we can see them in the near future.

It just doesn't seem like people have faith in Ambrose or Rollins to put on a good match and I don't think that's fair. Shitty stipulation aside, they're both capable wrestlers and have a lot of chemistry. I'm sure it will be a lot better than people realize.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't get over the fact they've picked such a shitty stipulation that should reserved for Raw matches rather than one of the biggest PPVs of the year. I guess you can't have anyone out shine your two golden boys Cena and Reigns fpalm


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A monkey could have booked a better stipulation for Ambrose and Rollins.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Kennedyowns said:


> A monkey could have booked a better stipulation for Ambrose and Rollins.


True. The only saving grace would be that they are slowly building to bigger/better match stipulations --- with Ambrose wanting to prevent Rollins from running away (thus the LumberJack Match), but also trying to prevent interference from The Authority - leading to a Cage Match at NoC (which would likely still see some form of interference), culminating in a Hell In A Cell Match at the HIAC PPV. Even so, they could have had a no DQ match or something at this PPV...


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

That was it for Smackdown? Wtf


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes Era said:


> That was it for Smackdown? Wtf


I'm sure there's more, but no one has bothered to share the smaller stuff that happened.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

RadGuyMcCool said:


> The only reason I can think of as to why this is a lumberjack match is because they are touting cena/lesnar as this brutal match and don't want Dean and Seth to out do that with a street fight. Also to get everyone on the show without doing another fucking battle royale.


That's the reason for it. They don't want Cena/Lesnar to be second rate gimmick match. AT NOC we're most likely getting Seth/Ambrose 3 with proper stipulations and given plenty of time to work their magic. Summerslam is not the place for it.




Kennedyowns said:


> A monkey could have booked a better stipulation for Ambrose and Rollins.


A monkey as in average IWC mark? true but then the monkey wouldn't think of their biggest star, Brock Lesnar, being on the same card. WWE needs to deliver what they promised in the main event, Simple as.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If Summerslam isn't the place for it, they should have let them fight at Battleground. Why build up anticipation for the eventual match at SS if it's to have a fucking Lumberjack stipulation. Fuck this.


----------



## Diezffects (Oct 30, 2013)

If they go all in at battleground, how do you think they can extend this feud? This was never meant to be one-off match/rivalry. They can't simply leave these two off summerslam card either. 

Wait for one more month, at NOC you will get your wish I'm sure.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Sometimes I think HHH begs Vince not to make dumb decisions, but he makes them anyway.
> 
> SummerSlam has honest potential to be WOAT. Like THE WOAT.
> 
> We need matches with less restrictions on the stars for a PPV this big.


everyone said that Battleground would be one of the best PPVs with the good setup card. It turned out to be one the worst of all time (according to critics, I only watched the F4Way so don't know about the PPV or care, BG 13 likely was still worst)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Lumberjack matches rank right up there with tuxedo and blindfold matches as some of the worst gimmick matches ever invented.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Stone Cold Steve Austin said:


> Lumberjack matches rank right up there with tuxedo and blindfold matches as some of the worst gimmick matches ever invented.


Agreed!

I was hoping for a street fight since I figured a cage match/HIAC would be at a future event.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Well now we know why the stip was announced on Smackdown. Can't imagine how horribly that announcement woudlve gone over on a live RAW. There's no way Cena and Lesnar are going to top their match from Extreme Rules in 2012, Reigns/Orton could be a disaster if it goes more than 10 minutes, Paige/AJ havent had good matches together and Brie/Steph could be an absolute trainwreck. Yep could very well be the worst Summerslam in years.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

forgotten SD spoiler:

Ryback & Curtis Axel beat Goldust & Stardust


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> forgotten SD spoiler:
> 
> Ryback & Curtis Axel beat Goldust & Stardust


What the flying fuck, WWE? fpalm


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Updated spoilers:

http://www1.wrestlinginc.com/wi/new...ckdown-spoilers-for-friday-with-a-correction/


> This will be the final update on spoilers from last night's WWE SmackDown tapings in Laredo, Texas. Both of our correspondents reported having trouble providing us with live spoilers so we're just now getting some of the other details. Thanks to Bryan Perez:
> 
> * There were a lot of recap videos.
> 
> ...


Rollins vs Ziggler, Paige vs Nattie and a lengthy match between Ambrose and Orton? Bring on Friday. :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

A different set of spoilers said RybAxel defeat StarDust...

Hmm...

Either way, Ambrose vs. Orton for 30 minutes sounds sick.


----------



## Illicit Truth (Jul 27, 2014)

I just watched MainEvent from last night...WOW!! Alberto Del Rio continues to be the best match by match worker in the wwe. It was also cool seeing him play somewhat of a face as well. Someone said he's supposed to be leaving soon. I hope he stays. What a fantastic worker he is.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

JY57 said:


> forgotten SD spoiler:
> 
> Ryback & Curtis Axel beat Goldust & Stardust












* Big Show and Mark Henry defeated Ryback and Curtis Axel. 










FUCK THIS COMPANY!


----------



## TheFan06 (Oct 16, 2013)

Really wish the stip was for the case


----------



## jerkweed85 (May 20, 2012)

TheFan06 said:


> Really wish the stip was for the case


Yeah.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lol at Rusev over Big E. That NOD push lasted long.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Good thing they didn't have Zeb/Swagger on Smackdown. After Main Event, Jesus...


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

So there are three matches on the entire show? I got to say I am sorry to see WWE seems to be transitioning back into a non-wrestling wrestling show. Not that that hasn't been par for the corse most of their existance. But I was liking there was more emphasis on wrestling matches. I mean Main Event was half that time and had the same number of matches. Hell that is only one match more than Superstars, (and in truth Paige vs Natalya and Sandow vs Sin Cara would be a questionable lineup for Superstars.) Seems they could find a better balance than THAT.

Ok I heard another spiler saying Big E fights Rusev, so I guess that wasn't the entire show.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Just watched Smackdown. Show was actually a LOT more entertaining than the spoilers suggest. Was a fun watch for me. The Seth and Dean show, starring Seth and Dean. Also starring Randy, Paige, and others.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Currently watching Rio vs Swagger. :lel Swagger selling Rio beautifully for this crowd. Love this guy. :banderas


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I read one set of spoilers that said Ambrose/Orton went nearly 30 minutes.

I don't know what the fuck they were watching because that was about 10 minutes.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah whoever the fuck that posted Ambrose/Orton went for 30 minutes needs to stop reporting shit :lmao

10-12 mins at best. Was just as long as the Rollins/Ziggler match I felt.


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

Given the promo at the start of smackdown, my speculation that Dean would change the stipulation later is much more assured! You cannot plan for Ambrose!!!!

(sorry for the !!! I knew a lumberjack match sounded crazy!)


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jack got his first taste of being a face while facing a person in a area that he has a lot of support.

Dude handled it pretty well :banderas

I find it amazing, like REALLY amazing how every match has far exceeded their MANIA match. :lol


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Big Show feeds on young careers. Fucking scumbag.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

https://twitter.com/steveaustinBSR/status/497911183790178305

Dolph getting some tips.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JY57 said:


> forgotten SD spoiler:
> 
> Ryback & Curtis Axel beat Goldust & Stardust


:StephenA It's not even about the lost but how many times these two teams are wrestling eachother...pathetic


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

OMG!!!!!! He poured a delicious, refreshing Coca Cola Classic on him!!!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Smackdown was boring O_O


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Natecore said:


> OMG!!!!!! He poured a delicious, refreshing Coca Cola Classic on him!!!!!




















It was great :banderas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Why were these spoilers flubbed up all over the internet? Feels like it is two different shows: one reported & one that aired. :ti

but Henry & Show again? :mark:


----------



## The Big Bratwurst (Aug 4, 2014)

Mark Henry and the Big Show as a tag team? :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton vs Ambrose was disappointing


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Man they even continued the $9.99 thing on Smackdown!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Sith Rollins said:


> It was great :banderas


Dat Coke spot though :mark:

Smackdown still very much the Rollins' and Ambrose show
Get that shit on Raw damn it! :cuss:


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Even money we get Reigns and Ambrose vs. Orton and Rollins on Monday night.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

John Locke said:


> Even money we get Reigns and Ambrose vs. Orton and Rollins on Monday night.


Dark main event likely


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> It was great :banderas


:lmao

To me this looks far more like foreplay than a pissed off dude pouring a coke on his ex bestie


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> :lmao
> 
> To me this looks far more like foreplay than a pissed off dude pouring a coke on his ex bestie


You have interesting sex.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Man they even continued the $9.99 thing on Smackdown!


Of course they did.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

There were 3 fucking matches on the foreign version I watched. 

Ziggler v Rollins
Orton v Amrbose
Big E v Rusev

Don't want to even count Sandows match or that Divas match. About 25-30 minutes of wrestling and all promo and recaps. Possibly the biggest bullshit Smackdown ever.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> There were 3 fucking matches on the foreign version I watched.
> 
> Ziggler v Rollins
> Orton v Amrbose
> ...


So...there was actually five matches then?


----------

